
My two week project turned into a full-time open source startup - darafsheh
http://blog.servicebot.io/my-two-week-project-turned-into-a-full-time-open-source-startup/
======
darafsheh
Hi all, founder of ServiceBot here, we have just released our limited time
free open-beta instances. Feel free to signup on our website
[https://servicebot.io](https://servicebot.io) and give us your feedback.
Note: you need a Stripe account for ServiceBot to complete the setup process.

